# Health insurance while awaiting recognition as partner of EU citizen



## balaku (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am moving to the Netherlands with my partner. She's an EU citizen, I'm not. I'll enter with a tourist visa and apply for verification according to EU laws. This process may take 90 days or more, so I need to figure a solution out for health insurance.

Can I join the basic (mandatory) plan in the Netherlands? Should I buy travel insurance for 90 days (or more) and only join a plan once the validation process ends? Any other recommendations?


Thank you,


----------



## KimberlyRoo (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello Balaku, 

I am really sorry I'm unable to help you as I'm in your position a few months ago. My partner (unmarried boyfriend) is moving for his job - he is Spanish and I am from the UK, so both EU citizens, however, may ask you about the application process as a partner and not a spouse because I am so worried that we do not have enough proof of our relationship. If at all possible could you give me some information about your application, please? Everything's happened so fast that I'm really worried. I am sorry I cannot help you with your query. 

I will likely be in a similar situation as I will be waiting upon a decision as to whether I can remain in the Netherlands, therefore will likely consider what you have suggested.

Kind regards,
Kimberly.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Kimberly,
You're in a different situation from the OP here. As a UK citizen, you are still an EU national and can move to the Netherlands (or any other EU country) without the need for a visa. The OP is from Brazil and doesn't have that "luxury."

While admittedly this Brexit stuff has confused the situation, the UK remains an EU member at the very least until Article 50 is invoked (currently scheduled for sometime "before April" - so figure late March), and quite probably until some months after that while negotiations are going on.

Your boyfriend should probably make some inquiries with his employer as to whether or not they are willing (or able) to support the move of his unmarried partner in connection with his promotion. If they are, they'll be the ones to handle much of the registration and enrollment side of things. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Your only allowed to use the Dutch healthcare insurance if you have a dutch SSN (called BSN). The alternative would be taking an insurance from OOMS (Buitenlandverzekeringen en Brandverzekeringen-OOM Verzekeringen) who try to fill this gap.


----------

